#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 喚醒感動的滋味-愛牠就給牠一個家系列活動（無帶隊者）

## 白狼 小舞

目前此活動尚無帶隊獸

嘿嘿~大家有沒有很驚訝阿

小舞來發文噜~ :Wink:  

廢話不多說...活動內容來也 ~ (丟



活動日期：2008年05月25日

活動時間：（AM8:00-18:00）
活動地點：永康公園內

地圖在此...


活動內容：流浪動物認領養、親子與寵物互動、繪畫比賽、有獎問答、動物圖書展示、文宣品發放等等…
指導單位：行政院農業委員會
執行單位：社團法人中華民國動物福利環保協進會

----------


## 環伐貳閃

哦哦
剛才看到永康公園
還以為是台南的永康囧rz

結果在台北啊
我還是不能去了...

----------


## 風佐笨狼

難得看到小舞發文(巴

連名字都改了的說= =""(是我發現的太晚了嗎？好像突然後獸界離很遠...

回正題：大概下午才會去看看能不能幫忙(早上有補習...有補習...有補習...)哀怨中

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

這次是小舞發文阿XD

滿意外的(?)

這次從早上八點到晚上六點呀030/

滿長的 小獸應該會去

----------


## 那岐

因為那岐要帶大家全力攻6月市政府辦的活動！（感謝小舞XD）


這場認養活動我會去拍照，不會穿獸裝。

----------


## 龍龍

哇~這次活動內容好像比較多耶~!
啊~有畫畫~啊~~ 
謂那[親子] 牽 那那的爪嘿嘿~我門走~
[那:哇~打飛~]

可是龍~要.......嘿嘿沒事~秘密~
所以~不能去~哇~ 已經好幾個禮拜沒穿狗衣~
受不了啦~ 穿了會上癮~哈

----------


## 那岐

哈，龍～妳最近特別愛跟著那岐唷（抱一個）


不知道會場會有什麼，也很期待
剛剛得知，據說25有私人鳥聚，看來那岐要面臨抉擇了

----------


## 那岐

正式確定那岐這次不會到場XD
因為要參加鳥聚這場活動  我們狼組沒有接到動福通知～

既然沒有通知我=w=，那我就烙跑吧XDDD（喂喂）


想要去的獸還是可以在這邊約一約，這樣比較安全也有個伴。

----------


## 白狼 小舞

本狼在這裡正式宣佈...

我 "白狼 小舞" 5月 25 日，確定無法出席此活動...

原因~臨時接到下午有重要的事情~需要處理...

因此~無法參加此場活動~本狼深感抱歉 (90度鞠躬

各位想去的獸友~還是可以此版相約一起去喔  :Wink:  

嗚~好想穿獸裝去亂奔啊...好久沒亂奔啦... (爆

----------


## 那岐

那這場活動目前就是沒人帶隊嚕

我去修改一下，小舞辛苦啦。

----------

